
JPMorgan Software Does in Seconds What Took Lawyers 360,000 Hours - pattamonnu
https://www.bloomberg.com/politics/articles/2017-03-05/clapper-denies-trump-wiretap-as-white-house-demands-a-probe
======
rdtek
This link works: [http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/news/jp-morgan-
so...](http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/news/jp-morgan-software-
lawyers-coin-contract-intelligence-parsing-financial-deals-seconds-legal-
working-a7603256.html)

------
erlehmann_
URL:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/politics/articles/2017-03-05/clapp...](https://www.bloomberg.com/politics/articles/2017-03-05/clapper-
denies-trump-wiretap-as-white-house-demands-a-probe)

Title: “JPMorgan Software Does in Seconds What Took Lawyers 360,000 Hours”

Smells fishy.

